# Recurve bow with aluminum limbs



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I have an old recurve bow with aluminum limbs. It's probably 56/58" long and the end of the limbs where the groove for the string is, it's very tiny. The riser is black and looks to be two piece held together by two allen head bolts on each end of the riser where the limbs mount onto the riser. The shelf of the riser is cut on both sides so it can be shot with either hand. This thing is pretty old and was given to my dad many years ago and I had almost forgotten that I even had it. Any idea what this might be without me having to take pics?? Thanks John


Par-X


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

brtesite said:


> Par-X


Mike, what can you tell me about it? Does it have any value?? John


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Mike, what can you tell me about it? Does it have any value?? John


 Only as a talking piece.
The limbs had a problem of breaking due to stressing the aluminum . you can only bend metal so far. How ever, Carl Heinrick won the NfAA BB nationals with a Grimes bow that was also metal . Go figure


----------

